# Rzuć w Poe'go pomidorem

## Kurt Steiner

 *Poe wrote:*   

> (...) nei potrafie czytac ze zrozumieniem ostatnio 

 Zakochany czy jak?...   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## arek.k

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Zakochany czy jak?...   

 

Pewnie tak. Moderator, a nie umie czytać ze zrozumieniem i pisać poprawnie, hihi.

To musi chyba być poważna sprawa   :Razz: .

----------

## psycepa

odezwal sie ten co jasno i wyraznie wyklada co ma na mysli :]  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## arek.k

O ja pierdzielę, chyba niechcący wywarłem wpływ na życie użytkownika tego forum   :Laughing: . @psycepa, chyba zmieniłeś podpis  :Razz:  (albo tylko wytłuściłeś, bo coś mi sie nie zgadza).

No dobra, ale może nie nadużywajmy cierpliwości naszego @Poe, bo już odbiegamy od tematu i to w wątku OTW  :Smile: .

----------

## psycepa

na zartach sie wasc nie znacie  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

wbrew pozorom jestem bardzo cierpliwy, o nic sie nie obrazam i nie denerwuje. chcecie po mnie skakac, skaczcie. wplyw na życie uzytkownika? yyy... chyba nie o mnie mowa, bo jezeli o mnie chodzi, to ciężko wpłynąć na moje życie, zwłaszcza jednym postem

@Kurt, Ty siedz cicho, bo za duzo o mnie wiesz  :Wink:  nawet o tym jak tancze  :Very Happy: 

@arek... pisac potrafię, bo dla mnie co innego jest napisac czasami "nei" zamiast "nie", a co innego dbać i pilnowac aspektów orotgraficznych, stylistycznych i gramatycznych.

----------

## arek.k

 *Poe wrote:*   

> wplyw na życie uzytkownika? yyy... chyba nie o mnie mowa

 

Nie, nie. Mówiłem o @psycepa. Chyba ostatnio zmienił opis  :Very Happy: .

 *Poe wrote:*   

> @Kurt, Ty siedz cicho, bo za duzo o mnie wiesz  nawet o tym jak tancze 

 

Nie słuchaj tego @Kurt. Dawaj nam wszystkie kompromitujące materiały, będziemy @Poe szantażować w razie czego  :Razz: .

 *Poe wrote:*   

> @arek... pisac potrafię

 

Wiem, wiem @Poe. Przecież to wszystko tylko ŻARTY.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

jakby ktoś chcial sobie jeszcze ulzyc... proszę, nie krępujcie sie

----------

## Yatmai

Gdzieś tu widziałem skrzynkę z pomidorami...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Poe wrote:*   

> wbrew pozorom jestem bardzo cierpliwy, o nic sie nie obrazam i nie denerwuje.

 Ta, a później Poe ni stąd ni zowąd, ze stoicką miną, strzeli piącha prosto w zęby... Ja tam się boję!  :Razz: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> wplyw na życie uzytkownika? yyy... chyba nie o mnie mowa, bo jezeli o mnie chodzi, to ciężko wpłynąć na moje życie, zwłaszcza jednym postem

 Zakochany... Znowu nie zrozumiał.  :Laughing: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> @Kurt, Ty siedz cicho, bo za duzo o mnie wiesz  nawet o tym jak tancze 

 Eeee... cicho - to mogli źle zrozumieć.  :Razz:  Powiedzmy dobitnie - ja tylko to widziałem!!  :Wink:   :Laughing:  Dobre było... hmmm... Czy ja mam gdzieś ten filmik?  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

nie, na szczęscie nie masz nigdzie tego filmiku, a przynajmniej nie powinienes go mieć :>

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Poe wrote:*   

> nie, na szczęscie nie masz nigdzie tego filmiku, a przynajmniej nie powinienes go mieć :>

 Cholera... czasem za dużo sprzątam na dysku...   :Razz:  Ale zaświadczam wszem i wobec o dużym talencie i zaangażowaniu.   :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

nie, nie sprzątasz  :Wink:  nie miales nigdy tego filmiku na dysku. poza tym chyba wiem lepiej co Ty trzymasz na swoim dysku.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Poe wrote:*   

> nie, nie sprzątasz  

  Przeważnie nie - ale jak już, to wjeżdżam koparką i niewiele zostaje.  :Laughing:   *Poe wrote:*   

> nie miales nigdy tego filmiku na dysku.

  Zakochany, i to bardzo...   :Razz:   *Poe wrote:*   

> poza tym chyba wiem lepiej co Ty trzymasz na swoim dysku.

 Zostaw moje talerze w spokoju, brutalu!  :Very Happy:  Bo strzelę ścierą po łapach!  :Razz: 

A wiecie, że Poe będzie miał dużo dobrych łakoci niedługo? Kto się przyłącza do spisku?   :Wink:   Poe, bądź człowiekiem - daj kartof... batona!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arek.k

@Kurt postaraj się bardziej. Przecież takie filmiki są bezcenne. Jak to możliwe, że go nie masz?

Poszukaj jeszcze raz. Chcemy to zobaczyć  :Razz: .

----------

## Poe

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>   *Poe wrote:*   nie miales nigdy tego filmiku na dysku.  Zakochany, i to bardzo...  
> 
> 

 

owszem, co nie zmienia faktu ze wiem, ze nie miales tego filmu, bo ogladales go u mnie na lapku, jak bylem w warszawie, nie wystawialem Ci go na serwerze  :Wink: 

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Poe wrote:*   poza tym chyba wiem lepiej co Ty trzymasz na swoim dysku. Zostaw moje talerze w spokoju, brutalu!  Bo strzelę ścierą po łapach! 
> 
> 

 

juz dawno je sobie przeanalizowalem  :Wink: 

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A wiecie, że Poe będzie miał dużo dobrych łakoci niedługo? Kto się przyłącza do spisku?    Poe, bądź człowiekiem - daj kartof... batona! 

 

bo Cie nim rzuce :>

----------

## arek.k

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Kto się przyłącza do spisku?  

 

Ja się chętnie przyłączę. Mi wystarczą nawet te pomidory (te co to w @Poe mają trafić). Marzy mi się makaron z sosem pomidorowym  :Razz: .

Oczywiście kartofelkiem też się zadowolę.

Zaraz pomyślicie sobie, że mnie nie karmią.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*     *Poe wrote:*   nie miales nigdy tego filmiku na dysku.  Zakochany, i to bardzo...  
> 
>  
> 
> owszem, co nie zmienia faktu ze wiem, ze nie miales tego filmu, bo ogladales go u mnie na lapku, jak bylem w warszawie, nie wystawialem Ci go na serwerze 

 Nieprawda...   :Wink:  wytęż umysł...  :Razz: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   
> 
> A wiecie, że Poe będzie miał dużo dobrych łakoci niedługo? Kto się przyłącza do spisku?    Poe, bądź człowiekiem - daj kartof... batona!  
> 
> bo Cie nim rzuce :>

 Ale mówiłeś, że ty niegroźny!   :Cool: 

arka.k, trzeba wesprzeć Mości Panowie! Nie karmią biedaka! Zrzuta na dożywanie?   :Razz: 

----------

## vutives

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> arka.k, trzeba wesprzeć Mości Panowie! Nie karmią biedaka! Zrzuta na dożywanie?

 Słyszałem o czymś takim jak pinokio... czy jak mu tam było... A! PAJACYK!  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *vutives wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   arka.k, trzeba wesprzeć Mości Panowie! Nie karmią biedaka! Zrzuta na dożywanie? Słyszałem o czymś takim jak pinokio... czy jak mu tam było... A! PAJACYK! 

 No to zbiorowe klikanie dla arka.k!  :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*    *Kurt Steiner wrote:*     *Poe wrote:*   nie miales nigdy tego filmiku na dysku.  Zakochany, i to bardzo...  
> 
>  
> 
> owszem, co nie zmienia faktu ze wiem, ze nie miales tego filmu, bo ogladales go u mnie na lapku, jak bylem w warszawie, nie wystawialem Ci go na serwerze  Nieprawda...   wytęż umysł... 
> ...

 

hmmm, wytężyłem. faktycznie, zdarzylo sie, ze dawalem Ci linka do filmu, ale chyba go w koncu nie obejrzales u siebie, dopiero u mnie.. ale i tak go nie masz juz  :Wink: 

 *Kurt Steinter wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Poe wrote:*    *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   
> 
> A wiecie, że Poe będzie miał dużo dobrych łakoci niedługo? Kto się przyłącza do spisku?    Poe, bądź człowiekiem - daj kartof... batona!  
> ...

 

pojęcie względne  :Wink: 

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> arka.k, trzeba wesprzeć Mości Panowie! Nie karmią biedaka! Zrzuta na dożywanie?  

 

to czym rzucamy?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   
> 
> arka.k, trzeba wesprzeć Mości Panowie! Nie karmią biedaka! Zrzuta na dożywanie?   
> 
> to czym rzucamy?

 Klikami! Dla arka.k! http://www.pajacyk.pl/

 :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## arek.k

Dzięki chłopaki (i dziewczynki  :Razz: ). Już czuję, że zaczynam być syty.

W końcu przestanę wyglądać jak Pinokio - "będę prawdziwym chłopcem   :Very Happy: ".

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Dzięki chłopaki (i dziewczynki ). Już czuję, że zaczynam być syty.
> 
> W końcu przestanę wyglądać jak Pinokio - "będę prawdziwym chłopcem  ".

 Jeden za wszystkich! Wszyscy za jednego!   :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

@arek.k: proszę: <kilo_kartofli_i_batonów>  :Very Happy: .

----------

